# How's it going?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well gang, Bassin' season is in full swing, we had a great opener, catching 41 bass. I landed several in the 16-18 inch range, and one that topped 20.

So far this year, my biggest smallie is 19.8 and my biggest greenie is 20. How's everyone else doing? I have yet to catch a ******, but they'll be soon enough!

How's your season off?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

did pretty good, a few in the 16-17" range. caught them inbetween take'n the kids fish off and rebaiting hooks.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

We did good. I probably had the best/largest smallie of my life. We didn't have a tape so I can say it was 24" long but in all honesty it was probably 20-21 range. She was fat a sassy.

Nothing on top water yet though. These came on rattle's and shallow Spro's.

Any top for you?


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

My daughter and I got into a few this past weekend. Let's just say I got it handed to me. lol  Keep after em guys.










She let it swim right after the photo.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Water won't warm up out here...getting annoying. Still an excuse to fish for walleyes for the freezer until it's strictly C&R time.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Slayed em yesterday! I single handedly boated 36 between 5 and 9 pm. I lost the better part of an hour due to a passing line of thunder showers or I woulda exceeded 40 with ease. The ol' bass thumb is ripped to shreds. Every fish pulled in on either the trusty white Terminator or the new Lucky Craft Live Pointer. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bagman -

Long time no E. Good to see you man, glad to hear you're doing well, I drove through that line of storms to drop my buddy from Norway off at Hector Int'l. She poured down while we got him his Raps in Sportsman's Warehouse. They cost him $5-7 here, over there the small countdowns are $10 and it just gets worse as the lures get bigger!

Keep catchin' em! :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

We've been tearin em up here in the cities. Caught a couple hundred so far this season. Biggest is 20.75" 4.7lb on the digital. Caught about 
15-20 18"+ fish so far. Around here the fish are in post spawn really bad right now and the fish are kind of in a funk. Another week or two and hopefully they're in their summer patterns. We've been fishin some tiny lakes by draggin our duck boat in them and they've been awesome to us, 20-30 fish evenings are the norm. I need to get back at em.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

4 bass over 20 inches in just under two days. Weather was horrible but the company and the fish were great. hehehe


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As seems to be the case in Nebraska, the Prairie Jewels are hot! On the seventh, I had a most wonderful three hours, boating fish on almost anything I chose to throw at them. Most were between 14 and 16 inches and fat as footballs. The most fun was on a weedy flat, throwing a tri-wing buzzbait.....SPLASH!
[siteimg]4497[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4498[/siteimg]
Good fishing, Burl


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I second the topwater action, hopefully this works, and you guys can see it (need Quicktime plug in to view). Topwater fishing has been fuuuu-unnnn!!!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like very familiar SE NODAK bass water to me. If thats the place Im thinking of is it still offering up the occasional nice sized perch?


----------

